# Assignment #29 Get Low...



## Nikon Fan (Nov 7, 2005)

This weeks assignment should give interesting results...all you have to do is take pics, but from ground level...so either use a mini tripod, or put your camera on your camera bag and take the shot...I thought this might be a good assignment as some of us may tend to take shots from eye level...as always you have until next monday but feel free to post images even after that, and remember to only post new images for this as well


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 9, 2005)

awww i was hopin this week would be rememberance day theme. i had a cool shot i was looking at. haha this one sounds really cool tho. i'll get thinkin.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 13, 2005)

Ooops! I have forgotten to "get low" :shock:

Was maybe this photo your incentive to put up this new challenge?







I admit: I took this one for the previous Assignment of the Week, but I had to practically dig my camera into the ground in order to get thus underneath this quite tiny mushroom .


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 13, 2005)

I got low.. is it too late. how do these weekly things work anyway whats the deadline? 

this is my sister skateboarding in the driveway, the contrast and brightness isnt messed up in hte real pic i donno i guess i cant work my scanner...


----------



## Corry (Nov 13, 2005)

Not too late...generally Amanda posts the new assignments on Monday, and they are 'due' by Sunday, I think...but it's ok to submit late.  The only thing we really ask is not to submit old stuff...that is what the general themes area is for.  Say the assignment is something like...'green', and you have an old one that is perfect for it....search the regular themes section for 'green' and you can put it in the appropriate thread.   Hope that helps!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 14, 2005)

well heres one from the weekend. Taken with my poor camera sitting in the mud, on the side of a hill.


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 15, 2005)

Aphoto taken by my wife today


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## noworyz (Nov 15, 2005)

here is one of my dog Peaches...


----------



## Holly (Nov 16, 2005)

O WHAT A CUTIE!!   HI PEACHES!!  He looks sad.. Maybe peaches doesnt like picture time???   Great shot!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

, I like your contribution to this Jeff! 

OK, the one I took specifically to meet this assignment's requirements (also forced to get low by my 10 inch "murder-tripod" ("The Weapon"!), mind...


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 22, 2005)

Are we allowed to post up more than one?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes. As many as you have taken within the time the assignment has been out (that is two weeks now) and what to show  But it should not be a photo "from the archives", since this an assignment.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 22, 2005)

Also have another question. This is prolly posted up somwhere but oh well. Who chooses the winner? and when do we find out who the winner is?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

These assignments are for fun. They don't produce any winners. They are just so we get ourselves to trying out different photographic tasks, so we try out to do more, step out of our usual range maybe, get to know our cameras better and so on and so forth. But it is more play than anything else in this Assignment thing here. So just go out and enjoy (newest assignment is "High Key").


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 22, 2005)

I know there are other "mushrooms" in this contest but this is the biggest dern mushroom I've ever seen. And it was in my own back yard. I think it stood at least a foot high.  That's insane!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice shot Scooby  Just to clarify this isn't a contest. Just assignments for fun each week to get people to shoot more pics and try new things. There is a monthly contest at the forum, there's a special section at the top of the main page of the forum for it


----------



## SlySniper (Nov 22, 2005)

That's my friend.  I was laying on the ground whilst he gazed upon the heavens...


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 22, 2005)

I love shots like those. I have one too. This is my husband, Chad. He's 6'7"


----------



## NYY (Nov 26, 2005)

tire tracks in the mud


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bluhmja (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## paranoidandroid13 (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## bbnt (Nov 17, 2007)

Kitty getting ready is to pounce.


----------



## Shibby! (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pics guys!


----------



## Goldeeno (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry if im late, been a little busy of late, no quality time with the camera...


----------



## Palakaboy (Dec 12, 2007)

i know...im really bad at this...but i thought i'd give it a shot


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2008)

Didn't see this one.  I think this was posted before, but hey, I don't care.  







I got low.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 10, 2008)

Was testing out the reverse tripod thing...




​
-Shea


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Was testing out the reverse tripod thing...
> -Shea


 

'splain please


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 10, 2008)

LuuuuCy, you've got some splaining to do! 

Remove rubber stopper, loosen and remove center column, invert said column, replace stopper & tighten lock, mount camera upside down so as to shoot 4 inches off sandy beach. Forgive me if I have prostituted the vernacular. 

-Shea


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2008)




----------

